# Norwich @ The Norfolk Motorhome Show, Norfolk Showground, Norwich



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Norfolk Motorhome Show, Norfolk Showground, Norwich in Norwich, Norfolk starting 20/07/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=977

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Rankins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## chevers (Sep 5, 2016)

*New Attendee Added*

Chevers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Resa & Eric would like a few more of you joining them at Norfolk PLEASE and can the ones on the rally list please let me know when you have booked

Thanks

Kacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder that booking closes for this show at 2pm on the 5th July so if you haven't yet booked do it soon please

Those showing unconfirmed on the list are

travelsRus
Billina

If you are thinking of going please add your names to the rally list http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=977

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking closes at 2pm tomorrow folks 5.7.2017


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Norfolk is now CLOSED


----------

